# GS/OBA Whiting & Sheepies



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Seen a few reports of some getting caught, not many though. Anyone catching them consistently yet?

Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Whiting and pomps have been good in Gulf Shores, but sheepshead are still inconsistent. You would probably do good on sheepies down around perdido pass


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks ChrisV


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Better get those 'ghosties' while you can Sam, the dredge is moving eastward through Gulf Shores


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, the beach renourishment is either going to be a boost or a huge downer on the ghost shrimp. Ghost shrimp like a softer grade of sand so it may help over the course of the winter not to mention it may turn up more microorganisms on which they feed. We will just have to wait and see I guess


----------

